# Questions



## papaturner (Dec 18, 2008)

What can some of you gurus tell me about these fountain pens? btw if this is the wrong place for this please feel free to move.

Ok pen #1 I was told came from the 1934 world fair in Chicago. It is small, it is 4.24 in. long and the dia. of the cap is .398 in.
 This is a combo pen Mechanical pencil on one end and a fountain pen on the other end. Photo of the pen and a close up of the nib.

Pen#2 is a dip pen and appears to be mother of pearl with a twist to it.
The nib retracts with the pushing of the ring on the golden portion of the pen as you can see in the poor photos. The over all length is 6 in. with the nib extended. The dia. is .275 in.

Pen #3 is also a dip pen.Mother of pearl (I think) in the shape of a letter opener. The lower portion is gold plated I assume. It is 6.25 in. long and the dia is .195 in.

The last one is Sterling silver with the No. 14 (if that means anything) It is 7.50 in. long and the dia is .266.

Any info on these including value would be greatly appreciated.(see next post for other photos)


----------



## papaturner (Dec 18, 2008)

*The rest of the Photos*

Sorry but I could not get all the photos on one post.


----------



## Dan_F (Dec 18, 2008)

The combo Pen/pencil looks like it might be a Wearever or Pioneer, which I believe was a sub brand of Wearever. Does it say anything on the clip? Probably not worth much as a pen, unless there is some value by way of the Worlds Fair connection. Many of the Wearevers are good writers though, once restored. It will probably need a new ink sac. If the lever appears stuck, don't try to force it, the sac is probably stiff and brittle. file:///Users/danforman/Desktop/pens/fpn repair index/www.fountainpennetwork.com:.webloc

The dip pens look quite fancy. I don't know much about them, but you could probably get some info if you ask over at the Fountain Pen Network FPN
You will also find a lot of info on repair in their repair forum. 

Dan


----------



## papaturner (Dec 18, 2008)

Dan, Thanks for your reply......The clip has Peter pan written on it. Outside of that I cannot find any sort of name on it. Your are right on about the ink sac it is indeed hard and the lever does appear to be stuck......Haven`t mess with it at all.

Thanks again.


----------



## Dan_F (Dec 18, 2008)

PAPATURNER said:


> Dan, Thanks for your reply......The clip has Peter pan written on it. Outside of that I cannot find any sort of name on it. Your are right on about the ink sac it is indeed hard and the lever does appear to be stuck......Haven`t mess with it at all.
> 
> Thanks again.


  Perry,

Peter Pan was a sub-brand of Salz Brothers, that made mostly small pens. What condition is the the plating on the clip and cap band? Does it say on the nib what it's made of? 

Dan


----------



## papaturner (Dec 18, 2008)

Dan, The plating on the band and clip are less than great. I haven`t tried to clean or anything out of fear of damaging them but they appear to have some pitting, more on the clip than the band. The band actually looks pretty good. The nib is 14 kt gold plating and has a small heart at the top of the slit which is pretty neat.

Thanks 
Perry


----------



## Dan_F (Dec 18, 2008)

Salz is considered a lower end manufacturer, but again, it could turn out to be a good writer, and the pencil thing is kind of cool. I have  several vintage third tier pens, mostly pretty cool looking celluloids that are fun to carry around and use. They often had nice plastics, but low quality plating and steel nibs rather than gold, which separated them from the upper tiers. I would still check on the FPN, as I am no expert on the vintage pen market. I'm curious what the dip pens might be worth. 

Dan


----------



## jjudge (Dec 20, 2008)

*fountain pen network*

The folks that will know vintage and modern (commercial) fountain pens are at http://www.fountainpennetwork.com/

- joe


----------



## GaryR (Dec 29, 2008)

PAPATURNER,
I'm kinda late into this thread but did you find out anything about the Peter Pan pen? If they are the same brand, I've seen Peter Pan pens going for $100 and they were almost at the point of no return. The ones I've seen are no more than 3" long but that is just a pen. I've not seen any combos. I have a few combos but they are mostly Wearevers. Very pretty, but not a quality pen, as DanF said. Live by the golden rule of restoring fountain pens until you find out more about this.... Do No Harm....
Gary R


----------

